# Solar 2 - Deutsches Sprachpaket gesucht



## EnergyCross (13. August 2011)

hey leute,

habe mir gestern abend Solar 2 über steam gekauft. ich finds *Welt*klasse! 

Solar 2 | Murudai 

weiß einer woher ich das deutsche sprachpaket bekomme? ich finds nirgends und google gilft auch nicht weiter :/


----------



## Ossus (13. August 2011)

Bei Steam die Sprache umstellen?


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (13. August 2011)

Laut Steam Store gibt es das Spiel nur in Englisch.
Ne Deutsche Version wird es wohl auch erst mal nicht geben, da das Spiel von einem kleinem Indi Game Studio entwickelt wurde.


----------



## EnergyCross (13. August 2011)

im game selber bei den einstellungen der sprache steht: 

Choose from currently installed Languages.
You may need to safe and exit thenrestart the game.

heißt soviel ich muss ein sprachpaket installieren und kanns dann auswählen. oder sind meine englischkenntnisse so eingerostet? 


btw: hab eben den urknall nachgespielt


----------

